# Rental situation in Wainwright



## Satelliteslayer (21 Jun 2005)

Hello everyone, I am wondering, with the large influx of people posted to Wainwright how is the rental market.... or is there a rental market. 

I am single but owned a house before re-enlisting so I have a house full of furniture and I do not want to even think about SQ.

Apartments, houses, if there are rentals what are the going rates, things like that.

Just planning ahead for a worse case scenario.

Thanx


----------



## SprCForr (23 Jun 2005)

There are a few places avail for renting. Houses are 800/mo (roughly) and apartments around 450/mo but they're small. The housing market is up due to military, but also due to the oil patch as well. There isn't much here for storing furniture and effects. Interested in an MQ? There may still be some avail for single pers since alot of families have bought lately.


----------

